# 9/22/2021 blacktip



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

A couple days home from a weeks vacation in Perdido Key & just able to post. I was able to land lady fish, a few whiting, & countless catfish throughout the week. Weather was good & we were able to fish every day that we were there. Using chunks from the lady fish & whiting, I was able to land this awesome blacktip Wednesday evenin.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tell me you cleaned and grilled that delicious meat.
jack


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

jack2 said:


> tell me you cleaned and grilled that delicious meat.
> jack


I would have liked to. We have before with smaller ones. But, there were way to many spectators that had gathered to dispatch it & bleed it out on the beach.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

shoot, if they wanted to see freddy krueger in action, that's what i would have done. mayko and blacktip or two of the 7 or 8 that you can eat. and they are real tasty grilled with just salt, lemon, and fresh pepper.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> shoot, if they wanted to see freddy krueger in action, that's what i would have done. mayko and blacktip or two of the 7 or 8 that you can eat. and they are real tasty grilled with just salt, lemon, and fresh pepper.
> jack


Jack going to have people saying


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

Yakcraz said:


> I would have liked to. We have before with smaller ones. But, there were way to many spectators that had gathered to dispatch it & bleed it out on the beach.


I’m not 100% sure of the legality & appropriate way of dispatching one on the beach. The other one that we actually kept a couple summers ago, which was considerably smaller, may or may not have been dispatched with a 9mm with the old theory of “ only fire once & no one will know where it came from”. No one was around & it was late at night. Let’s just say that bleeding it out on the beach, filleting it on the tailgate in the parking lot, & disposing of the carcass was a learning experience for a tourist. YouTube was a big help. The steaks we cooked back at the condo were awesome though!!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yakcraz said:


> I’m not 100% sure of the legality & appropriate way of dispatching one on the beach. The other one that we actually kept a couple summers ago, which was considerably smaller, may or may not have been dispatched with a 9mm with the old theory of “ only fire once & no one will know where it came from”. No one was around & it was late at night. Let’s just say that bleeding it out on the beach, filleting it on the tailgate in the parking lot, & disposing of the carcass was a learning experience for a tourist. YouTube was a big help. The steaks we cooked back at the condo were awesome though!!!


Get a bat and go caveman on it! Be careful there a lot of newer rules sizes and permits for sharks these days


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yakcraz said:


> I’m not 100% sure of the legality & appropriate way of dispatching one on the beach. The other one that we actually kept a couple summers ago, which was considerably smaller, may or may not have been dispatched with a 9mm with the old theory of “ only fire once & no one will know where it came from”. No one was around & it was late at night. Let’s just say that bleeding it out on the beach, filleting it on the tailgate in the parking lot, & disposing of the carcass was a learning experience for a tourist. YouTube was a big help. The steaks we cooked back at the condo were awesome though!!!


Suppressor.


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

jwilson1978 said:


> Get a bat and go caveman on it! Be careful there a lot of newer rules sizes and permits for sharks these days


Yes, & FL also has a new online training/safety class with a test that you have to take annually now to target sharks from shore. Then after you you complete it you get a certificate with & # on it that you have to use to get a permit for it. The permit is free for now, but it's probably only a matter of time before they charge for it. They worded it so that the old "I'm not fishing for sharks. I'm fishing for anything that bites." excuse won't work. The permit is required for not just sharks, but any fish from shore with the gear. I only fish for smaller species. I just cast to deploy my bait & all my gear & rigging don't qualify for the permit. I took it anyway just to be safe though.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

OP, nice fish. Something infinitely more enjoyable about catching them off the beach or in the bay vs on a boat. Congrats



jack2 said:


> tell me you cleaned and grilled that delicious meat.
> jack


I have tried a few times and the ammonia smell just never goes away for me. What is yalls trick? I think i have hear it all, bleed and ice immiidately, soak in milk, never made any differnece for me.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Walton County said:


> OP, nice fish. Something infinitely more enjoyable about catching them off the beach or in the bay vs on a boat. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried a few times and the ammonia smell just never goes away for me. What is yalls trick? I think i have hear it all, bleed and ice immiidately, soak in milk, never made any differnece for me.


here's a few tricks that i have learned over the years. if you're lucky enough to get a mayko, they don't pee through their skin. but, if you get a, for example, blacktip, try to get it in as quick as possible. the more a shark releases energy in the fight, the more they make urea and that makes ammonia. get it in quick, gut and bleed as quick as you can. put in ice water as quick as you can, and then if you fillet it out and it still has ammonia, soak in brine for two days in fridge. this has always worked for me. hope this helps.
jack


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

jack2 said:


> here's a few tricks that i have learned over the years. if you're lucky enough to get a mayko, they don't pee through their skin. but, if you get a, for example, blacktip, try to get it in as quick as possible. the more a shark releases energy in the fight, the more they make urea and that makes ammonia. get it in quick, gut and bleed as quick as you can. put in ice water as quick as you can, and then if you fillet it out and it still has ammonia, soak in brine for two days in fridge. this has always worked for me. hope this helps.
> jack


This. I actually didn’t know it but everything you described is what we did when we kept that one a few years ago. Smaller shark so it came in quickly. The decision was made to keep it & it was dispatched & blead out quickly. Then it was taken up to the truck, filleted, & the meat was tossed in the cooler with the leftover beer & iced down water that had been melting all day while we we on the beach. I didn’t even notice an ammonia smell at all come to think of it. Now, reviewing it all, the only thing I might add with my limited experience, is maybe try it with a smaller fish first. This is the one we harvested. Pic quality is a little low because it was nighttime & cameras on phones weren’t as good back then. But it gives the size reference fine.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's a perfect size to eat if it's a legal shark. i'll have to google all the ones you can eat. i think mako, blacktip, thresher, i know there's 7 or 8. let me check.
edit: *Mako, Thresher, Sevengill, Soupfin, Leopard, Dogfish, Shovelnose, and Blacktip*. Mako tops the list of most popular edible sharks with a flavor comparable to swordfish. 
jack


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

jack2 said:


> that's a perfect size to eat if it's a legal shark. i'll have to google all the ones you can eat. i think mako, blacktip, thresher, i know there's 7 or 8. let me check.
> edit: *Mako, Thresher, Sevengill, Soupfin, Leopard, Dogfish, Shovelnose, and Blacktip*. Mako tops the list of most popular edible sharks with a flavor comparable to swordfish.
> jack


Here’s from the MYFWC app. Legal ones to keep with size limits.


----------

